# Visa Medical drug testing



## dreama (Nov 24, 2010)

I am interviewing for work as a social worker in Australia later this month and was wondering about the visa medical. I understand there are blood tests and I was wondering if they are looking for specific things, and if marijuana is something they test for. It's kind of hard to ask the recruitment agency about this without them wanting to know why. I use it regularly for medical and social reasons but I do not have a prescription. Will this be a problem? I stopped using it for New Year, until I find out whether or not they will test me for it, as I know it takes at least 30 days to leave the system and not show up on a test. Thanks for your help, and I appreciate any replies.


----------

